

What Does that “Business Guy” at Your Startup Do, Anyway? - rahulchaudhary
http://blog.500startups.com/2010/11/08/what-does-that-business-guy-at-your-startup-do-anyway/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1884528>

Having said that, it only got one comment last time, so maybe it will do
better this time.

Then again ...

